# wine competition - Champagne



## richmke (Feb 22, 2016)

For the next wine competition, helium infused champagne.

https://www.facebook.com/BrazilViral/videos/10153953829880680/


----------



## Alan tate (Nov 7, 2017)

Will you get that squeeky voice if you drink it


----------

